# Bezerra Strega



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience of this machine please.........good or bad!


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

I had a look at it when I went to the Bella Barista training day. Unfortunately did not have time to play with it but it looks fantastic.

Are you looking for a new machine? Threads on the Alex and now the Bezerra!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In a word, no! The Alex info was for a fiend. I know nothing about them but Glenn was kind enough to pm me the info I needed to pass on. The Strega just looks so interesting, to the point of me wondering why no oe else is raving about it.

If anyone in interested, have a look at this Jim Schulman article and in particular, the 3rd video named strega instrumental. It seems only 2 other machines offer the flexibility that this does.......I will not name them, so you will have to watch the 3rd video......I promise it is worth it!

http://www.home-barista.com/reviews/bezzera-strega-second-look-t18933.html


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

I have seen them, very interesting and again, like you I am not sure why no-one else seems very excited.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Well this has been and is still top of my upgrade wish list. For the reasons in the video thread, the ability to pressure profile through the shot and play around so easily for thousands less than a paddle machine is very tempting. The only reticence I have is that Bezerra seem to have a bit of an issued with portafilters exploding mid shot. Never used one to test this out but this issue does seem to crop up on reviews, nothing like redecorating the kitchen coffee colour!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

To my (no doubt ignorant) eye this all looks like a great advert for the L1 ultimately.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why do you say that Cam? I have an L1 as you may know, but I am seriously considering buying one of these either as well, or to replace. I find Jim Schulmans videos on it absolutely fascinating and have exchanged emails with him about the machine. just as well it is Easter and I cannot press the button til BB open on tuesday, by which time my feelings might have settled down!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I think the main reason there isn't much excitement on here is that it hasn't been available in the UK for that long (or at least not through a retailer based in the UK).

If you have a look on HB they absolutely rave about it!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

This was the machine that first drew me to levers, I watched the Jim Schulman vids, and I read the owner experiences on Home-Barista, it wasn't long before it looked less impressive than it first seemed.

There were a couple of reports of machines arriving with plumbing problems... boiling water gushing out from the front of the machine. Another thing which I didn't like was an inherent lack of stability, Jim Schulman was hanging on to the portafilter handle when he pulled the lever, it looked like it would topple if he didn't hold it in that way. One of the forum members here (ronsil) suggested that I wait for the Londinium, which I had never heard of (neither had anyone else).

I then discovered that it was not available over here, as the importer had not been impressed with build quality and had refused to sell it, even though he was selling the more conventional Bezzera models. Then I discovered (after Londinium had become available) that the group was of a fairly ordinary quality compared to L1.

I noticed also that (and I didn't fully understand) that this is not really a lever machine, the lever seems to be more of a switch than an analogue pump.

Anyway, I felt that being a simple chap that I wanted a simple machine, and you can't get much more simple than an L1... I have not regretted it. I have since learned that the leak that I read about, seems to be a problem when shipping such machines, and Bezzera probably have similar nightmares as Reiss when it comes to his expectations re DHL et al..


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

As far as I can tell, the lever is a switch for the pump which is initiated when the lever is pulled down, the pump can be run for as long as one likes but goes off as soon as the lever is released and then the springs act in the same way as any other spring lever machine, this means it is possible to pull a shot entirely with the pump or the lever or any combination. Does this have any advantage, I have no idea?

Paul


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very interesting, wasnt aware it was so flexible in it shot profile

LM Strada can achieve this with its shot profile programming & USB interface

http://gizmodo.com/5567432/la-marzocco-strada-is-your-baristas-new-wet-dream-machine

But thats @ $20k & x10 the price of the Strega


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The last thing in the world I want to do, is compare the L1 to the Strega. They are very different machines, so let us leave any comparison alone. Bella Barista are the UK agents for these so that allays any of the fears SJenner may have had. I do not doubt some Stregas arrived damaged in the early days, as I would imagine some L1's have, so that is something they both share in common!

What excites me, is the ability to force different amounts of water into the group head which it turn, mimics pulling a shot with variable bar pressure. I am not going to compare my Barisra skills to those of Mr Schullman but the prospect of being able to dictate the taste of the shot by varying the pressure opens up so many rooms to explore.

I am an avid home roaster and this means that for the first time, I can roast to a profile that I can dictate......and that is mind blowing! There are only 2 other machines in the world that let you do this. One is the Slayer, and that seems to top a lot of peoples list as being heir fantasy machine.

It seems that even Reiss was a fan, at one point, until he built his own machine.......

http://londiniumespresso.com/blogs/londinium-espresso-blog/5908699-game-changer-bezzera-strega


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh, and the reason Schullman is hanging onto the lever, is to kill the water input into the group......but, he does not complain about having to do this. If you read his blog through its entire 25 pages, it is hard to not be impressed by the machine.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

The Strega is an interesting machine - it is a sort of hybrid between pump and lever which, depending on your point of view, either offers increased versatility or destroys the essential simplicity (and reliability) of a classic spring lever. It also uses a separate heater rather than a thermosiphon to heat the group. There are certainly rumours about built quality and reliability but, since I have not seen one in the flesh, I can't comment on that. Certainly the build quality on the Londinium is very high - it is fundamentally a very simple machine and parts are readily available.

Compared to the Londinium, the Strega group is a much cheaper version of the group on LI (but made by the same company - there is only one company in the world that makes commercial lever groups).

If you look back through Reiss' blog you will see he championed the Strega when it was first announced (at the time he was selling the Olympia Cremina and the Bosco). It seems consequently he found out it wasn't the machine he thought it would be and decided to build his own, based on the same lever group found in the Bosco but in a casing that would fit into the average kitchen (the Bosco is huge in comparison).

The closest alternative to the Londinium is the QuickMill Achille which is more expensive and doesn't offer any particular advantages.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Rolo.......as I stressed, it is not fair to compare the Strega to the L1 as they are different beasts. I see it more, that on the Strega, there are options that other machines do not give you. Those options interest me as an avid home roaster, but they may not interest others of course. I have the rest of today to mull it over, but I am still of a mind to buy one and see for myself.........oh dear!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

From what I can tell, the L1 is a very good traditional lever offering a high grade lever extraction profile with the benefits of the simplicity of the machine design with high quality parts. The Strega is a very different design, unique in fact, which offers something that no other domestic machine (within reason) can offer. It is not as simple as saying they have a cheap group because the whole integrated design is different. I don't know enough about the machine but have been researching it for a while. It seems to be a little bit of an unknown gem.

The L1 also has a pump for refilling the boiler, so bar the switch on the Strega lever to activate the initial stage of the brew it is not massively complicated at all. In fact there are far fewer parts than complicated dual boilers. Having said that the only issue as mentioned I have come across is the portafilter, which some say needs holding during extraction. Seems a minor gripe to me for a machine that can pull shots that no other machine could.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Thanks Rolo.......as I stressed, it is not fair to compare the Strega to the L1 as they are different beasts. I see it more, that on the Strega, there are options that other machines do not give you. Those options interest me as an avid home roaster, but they may not interest others of course. I have the rest of today to mull it over, but I am still of a mind to buy one and see for myself.........oh dear!


I've arranged a visit to BB tomorrow morning and this is top of my list to suss out. Would love a Londinium but it's just way too deep for my narrow kitchen :-( Maybe the subtleties that they imply a Strega can bring out will be beyond my meagre abilities and experience?? Whatever, will have a good look around and be guided by their recommendations too..... Maybe after all that a Dual Boiler or HX may come home with me instead... Who knows? Will put up pics of whatever I end up getting..... Or order for delivery if not in stock. Looking forward to a fun day there based on other's comments and feedback.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good stuff Ian......blondie will look after you and make sure you do not go away empty handed! I stress, that I am not interested in the scientific arguments that will be put forward, that an L1 does this and a Strega does that. I am simply wanted to be able to experiment with flavour.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Like RoloD, I reckon that the simplicity of the Londinium design is what encouraged me to buy (probably the first) plumbed in version of the L1...

I did not choose the L1 over the Strega because one was better (or worse) than the other, it was because I was very taken by the simplicity, quality of construction and materials, the price and the fact that it is made in England... In my original enquiry on Home Barista, I had narrowed my decision making to two machines... La Spaziale and Strega, both of which are more complex to use than the L1. Within around a second of seeing the L1, I was smitten.

I believe that the importer of Bezzera machines that I was referring to was not Bella Barista, they did not do Bezzera when I was looking...

...I think it was it was these people: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/Bezzera-coffee-machines and they do not stock the Strega, still... And it was through some connection or forum (I can't recall) that I heard that there were issues with the Strega.

I have seen the Bella Barista video on the Strega, and it looks more refined than the earlier model that Jim Schulman was demonstrating... Possibly those issues have been addressed now.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Thanks Rolo.......as I stressed, it is not fair to compare the Strega to the L1 as they are different beasts.


Well I think it is perfectly fair to compare them as there are very few machines designed for the home with commercial lever groups. Please go ahead and buy one, as you will be the first person that I know of who will have owned a Londinium and a Strega - be very interested to hear about the results!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I saw shoot out results between the Cremina and Strega on HB and it was hours even, which is encouraging!

See what tomorrow brings'


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I saw shoot out results between the Cremina and Strega on HB and it was hours even, which is encouraging!

See what tomorrow brings'


----------



## espressotime (Apr 6, 2013)

I PM'd DFK already but maybe it's interesting for this topic.

I've owned a Strega for two years and loved it.There's nothing bad that I could come up with concerning this machine.Some owners indeed experienced portafilters that where hard to position in the group.I had this in the beginning but after a coupe of days this fixed itself.Just a matter of persuading the portafilter into the group and letting it sit there overnight.After a week or so the problem was fixed.

The tipping over matter.Wel you can tip the Strega over when pulling at the lever.But I guess I could do that with my 135 lbs Pompeii also if I wanted to.It never happened to me in those two years anyways.I'ld say it's a pretty stable machine.

The drip tray.Some mention it's too short.Flushing the group would spill water on the kitchen floor.That's true.But again that's also the case with my fully commercial Pompeii.For sure that isn't an issue with the L1.

The Strega not beiing a real levermachine.I don't agree.It uses a pump to fill the group with water.You can stop this proces and therefore the pre-infusion at any time by slightly raising the lever.This activates a little switch wich kills the pump.After that the lever takes over so the shot is made by the lever only.You can however if you want to ,make a full pump shot by keeping the lever in the downwards position.You then end up with a 10 bar pump shot.

The overall build quality of the machie is great.Beautifull casing with rounded edges.Great steaming capabilities also.

Why did I sell it?Well I've always wanted a real commercial lever in my kitchen at one point.So I sold it a couple of weeks ago.But it made great espresso.


----------

